# Solved: AVG Free antivirus forum



## GlenB (Oct 1, 2006)

I know the product is free, but I found the support poor to say the least. It's the attitude more than anything, I (and many others, after looking again today) post for help and the same moderator simply lectures you on using the forum search facility and making sure you post in the right forum...yet help of a technical nature, in my case at least was never provided. The idea that I may have had a unique problem that had not already been discussed seemed too complex to grasp.. :down: 

Are these common experiences with AVG free's support forum? Or have I just caught someone having a bad hair day?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't had to use it, did you try posting your problem in All Other Software?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

*GlenB*

There are enough AVG advocates and users on this site.

Just ignore the AVG one and post your problem, depending on the symptoms, in either the "All Other Software" or the XP or Win98 forums, depending on your OS.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

GlenB said:


> I know the product is free, but I found the support poor to say the least. It's the attitude more than anything, I (and many others, after looking again today) post for help and the same moderator simply lectures you on using the forum search facility and making sure you post in the right forum...yet help of a technical nature, in my case at least was never provided. The idea that I may have had a unique problem that had not already been discussed seemed too complex to grasp.. :down:
> 
> Are these common experiences with AVG free's support forum? Or have I just caught someone having a bad hair day?


I used AVG for about a year. I agree the product support is poor. And this was the PAID version. Now I use AVAST free version. Its just as good and product support is unnecessary.The only thing AVAST free doesn't do it scheduled Scans.:up: Product updates are always available and you don't have to wait like you do with AVG


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I have to say that AVG's interface is terrible but it scans well.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

I use to have AVG on my system, but found out it was a "resource hog" !! I now use AVAST free version also. No problems what so ever !!!:up:


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

GlenB said:


> I know the product is free, but I found the support poor to say the least. It's the attitude more than anything, I (and many others, after looking again today) post for help and the same moderator simply lectures you on using the forum search facility and making sure you post in the right forum...yet help of a technical nature, in my case at least was never provided. The idea that I may have had a unique problem that had not already been discussed seemed too complex to grasp.. :down:
> 
> Are these common experiences with AVG free's support forum? Or have I just caught someone having a bad hair day?


I think somehow you were visiting the AVG Forums,were you not ? the people who run that are nothing to do with AVG (Grisoft ) they are just a bunch of volunteers who run a forum about it ...but they do constantly keep reminding you of this as you have probably noted  if you are using the free edition of AVG you cannot get support anyway,its a bit intimidating in there isnt it? you get the feeling they dont want you there and are standing over you with a big stick  their communication skills are zero ....I get the feeling from reading their answers that these guys like showing a bit of authority,because in real life they have none  ....you will get none of their attitude on this site,which is the friendliest on the net by far ...just post any questions on AVG here probably best in Security forum,and you will get plenty of replies ....take care :up:


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

dr911 said:


> I use to have AVG on my system, but found out it was a "resource hog" !! I now use AVAST free version also. No problems what so ever !!!:up:


I actually found it to be fast and it doesn't use much resources.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

The AVG forum moderator got on my wick as well.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

I have never had a problem with AVG --and have loaded it on *many *machines --never needed Tech help, nor has anyone I know. Not the case with some others !  However , if a person buys the product , they should expect help from vendor should they need it.
As far as "resource hog" --I have never noticed a problem there. If there is one, and you don't see it ---is it really a problem?.
I am not sure that AVG is a hog, even in measured performance??? ---that stuff is numbers , and over my head.  , I just know it works well , with few of the problems that others have.
I think a google search of problems with other vendors ---pretty much says it all.  >f


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've never had occasion to use the AVG forum. 
I haven't noticed slow downs when scanning, but next scan I'll check memory usage.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I only used it to find out about and report a false positive the other week.


----------



## silvertide (Mar 11, 2007)

dr911 said:


> I use to have AVG on my system, but found out it was a "resource hog" !! I now use AVAST free version also. No problems what so ever !!!:up:


AVG a resource hog and avast not? NOT! I switched to avg because avast kept slowing down my comptuter, and that sickening spinning icon in the system tray, awful!

Maybe you were using a very old version, but avg now is super lite.


----------



## GlenB (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for replies/advice :up: - I did eventually get help from a different moderator, the first moderator and his attitude problem seem to be the traditional forum 'welcome' for every new poster over there, but I got it sorted in the end.

For what it's worth I found the latest version of AVG free runs much lighter on my system than Avast home.

GlenB


----------



## softrain (Apr 13, 2007)

4/16/07 Just ran across this thread and I have a LOT TO SAY about
AVG Free....But if its 'solved" does that mean its closed?
These are all old posts, so maybe you moved somewhere else? but
I can't tell where. Can someone leave me a note and tell me where
to go? (OK be nice now.)


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

No the thread is not closed,if it were you wouldnt be able to reply to it,its just marked as solved because it is, as far as the poster is concerned,so you can carry on and post what you want to....or you can if you want start a new thread of your own ....


----------



## jjesq (Apr 16, 2007)

Those people at the AVG free forum are complete idiots. One example. Someone with the Vista OS posted that they were unable to turn off the AVG resident shield because everytime they unchecked the resident shield box, it just came up checked again when he restarted the program. Well, it turns out that I was having the identical problem, so I posted that I also was running Vista and was having the same problem. Anyway, the moderator removed my posting after chastising me to only post comments that would be "helpful" to the original poster's issue. Now, someone with a brain might think that informing the original poster that I also was running Vista and had the same problem might be helpful in troubleshooting the problem e.g. maybe the only people experiencing this problem are Vista users, which certainly would narrow the focus in searching for a solution. Anyway, I posted again pointing this out, and the moderator just removed my follow-up comment as well. The last time I checked, the original poster had not solved his problem, and probably has no idea that other Vista users are experiencing the identical issue. As I said, complete idiots.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

jjesq said:


> Those people at the AVG free forum are complete idiots. One example. Someone with the Vista OS posted that they were unable to turn off the AVG resident shield because everytime they unchecked the resident shield box, it just came up checked again when he restarted the program. Well, it turns out that I was having the identical problem, so I posted that I also was running Vista and was having the same problem. Anyway, the moderator removed my posting after chastising me to only post comments that would be "helpful" to the original poster's issue. Now, someone with a brain might think that informing the original poster that I also was running Vista and had the same problem might be helpful in troubleshooting the problem e.g. maybe the only people experiencing this problem are Vista users, which certainly would narrow the focus in searching for a solution. Anyway, I posted again pointing this out, and the moderator just removed my follow-up comment as well. The last time I checked, the original poster had not solved his problem, and probably has no idea that other Vista users are experiencing the identical issue. As I said, complete idiots.


Just because you had a bad experience with one person doesn't mean the whole site is bad.


----------



## jjesq (Apr 16, 2007)

True. Although reading the other comments posted above, suggests to me that mine was not an isolated occurence of idiocy.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

jjesq said:


> True. Although reading the other comments posted above, suggests to me that mine was not an isolated occurence of idiocy.


Yeah, I guess so.


----------



## jjesq (Apr 16, 2007)

ferrija1

I have been thinking more about what you said, and I finally decided to investigate further to see if I just had a bad experience with one person at the AVG forum, or if that forum is just in general a complete waste of time. The following exchange took place this afternoon when I posted on about this at the AVG Forum:

ME: 
"A few weeks ago, someone with the Vista OS posted that they were unable to turn off the AVG resident shield because everytime they unchecked the resident shield box, it just came up checked again when he restarted the program. The thread is at: [forum.grisoft.cz (http://forum.grisoft.cz/freeforum/read.php?8,98271,98829,page=2)]. Well, it turns out that I was having the identical problem, so I posted that I also was running Vista and was having the same problem. Anyway, the moderator removed my posting after chastising me to only post comments that would be "helpful" to the original poster's issue. Now, a reasonable person might think that informing the original poster that I also was running Vista and had the same problem might be helpful in troubleshooting the problem e.g. maybe the only people experiencing this problem are Vista users, which certainly would narrow the focus in searching for a solution. Anyway, I posted again pointing this out, and the moderator just removed my follow-up comment as well. The last time I checked, the original poster had not solved his problem, and probably has no idea that other Vista users are experiencing the identical issue. So I guess my question is, is the purpose of this forum really to help people experiencing problems with AVG?"

MODERATOR:
"The issue at hand isn't what you stated... the issue is that it is against the forum rules to post in a thread unless your post also makes a suggestion that may help. Posts that simply state that a user has a similar issue does not help and in many cases, the cause of the problems can be very different. This is all clearly stated in the post that you were refered to and this isn't open to debate.

Telling a user that they are not following the forum rules is NOT chastising them, it is our job to enforce the rules and also advise them that they are not following the rules."

ME:
"Ok, so because of these rules, the original poster has been deprived of important information, i.e. that another person with the Vista operating system has experienced the identical problem. Wouldn't you have to agree that one of the most useful pieces of information this person could have received was that someone else with the Vista operating system has experienced the identical problem? Try to look at it this way, let's say that 150 Vista users with AVG are experiencing this problem. Because of your forum rules, however, if one of them posts about the problem, no one will ever know that 149 other Vista users have the same problem, because if any of them tries to post on it, it will be deleted because no "suggestion that might help" has been included. Isn't the very fact that other AVG users running Vista are experiencing the problem in and of itself helpful? What good is it to have a forum that is supposed to be dedicated to helping AVG users, if important information like this can't be posted. Makes no sense to me, but you're in charge." (I haven't gotten any further response from AVG Forum, at least not yet)

So, based on the above, it would now be my firm opinion that the AVG Forum is essentially a useless place that exists primarily to allow their moderators to enforce rules that are designed to filter out information that might actually help someone using AVG.

JJ


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree.


----------



## jjesq (Apr 16, 2007)

I should probably stop posting on this, but I couldn't resist this one. If you have time, you may want to check out the last two posts on this thread on the AVG Forum: http://forum.grisoft.cz/freeforum/read.php?8,98662,backpage=6,sv=

Can you believe this guy? I was stunned by the comment he made in the last post on the thread that says that users of the AVG forum don't have the right to criticize any statements made by a forum moderator (after the poster had pointed out that the moderator had given out inaccurate information.) What a bunch of bozos. Thank god for normal forums like this one.

JJ


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

jjesq said:


> I should probably stop posting on this, but I couldn't resist this one. If you have time, you may want to check out the last two posts on this thread on the AVG Forum: http://forum.grisoft.cz/freeforum/read.php?8,98662,backpage=6,sv=
> 
> Can you believe this guy? I was stunned by the comment he made in the last post on the thread that says that users of the AVG forum don't have the right to criticize any statements made by a forum moderator (after the poster had pointed out that the moderator had given out inaccurate information.) What a bunch of bozos. Thank god for normal forums like this one.
> 
> JJ


That's crazy......  :down:


----------



## jjesq (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok, this will probably be my last post on this. I received some final responses from two moderators at the AVG Forum. One was just nonsense from the guy that says user's don't have a right to question anything he says, but the other guy was at least somewhat informative. He said that if 150 Vista users are experiencing the same problem using AVG, they can't respond to each others threads, but can post 150 individual threads on the same issue! Pretty ridiculous, but at least it was a substantive response. I was going to respond to him, but the guy who can't be questioned closed the thread so I couldn't respond. Anyway, if anyone is interested in this, here's the thread: http://forum.grisoft.cz/freeforum/read.php?8,99368,99373,backpage=1,sv=#REPLY

JJ


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, lets stop now....


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dr911 said:


> I use to have AVG on my system, but found out it was a "resource hog" !! I now use AVAST free version also. No problems what so ever !!!:up:


what the heck system are you running? One of it's main selling points is it's compactibility and non-resource waste.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Exactly what I thought, valis.


----------



## GlenB (Oct 1, 2006)

valis said:


> what the heck system are you running? One of it's main selling points is it's compactibility and non-resource waste.


Yep, along with F-prot and NOD32, it's one of the lightest resource usage antiviruses around.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

AVG is still very lightweight compared to most AVs. What are your computer's specs?

Also, you should only run one AV at a time.


----------



## jjesq (Apr 16, 2007)

I just wanted to modify my previous comments about the AVG Free Forum. It turns out they do have some really good people over there who have been helping me with my issue. (although I still don't agree with all their forum rules, e.g. that if you have the identical problem as an original poster, you are not allowed to reply to the thread to inform them that you are having the same problem.) Anyway, there just seems to be the one moderator over there who has been causing all of the problems that I posted about earlier. It was my misfortune to have had to deal with that person, and that affected my opinions about the forum as a whole. Anyway, I still like this forum better, but I just wanted to say that you can get some really good information at the AVG Free Forum, although you should be warned that they are real sticklers for their rules. 

JJ


----------

